# The Waiting Storm; an Eldar Craftworld



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

This is my wife's Eldar Craftworld Army and as she is involved in campaign the order things appear will entirely depend on what she uses... however that said she has painted 5 Wraithguard and an OOP Wraithlord (one of my favorite models back in the day). 
Some of the detail work is my contribution but in the main it's her work, this is her first mini painting and with very little help (except with washes and glazes) this is the result;


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

*Wraith Guard and Wraithlord;*










*Wraithlord;*

Before the cat chewed the end of the brightlance...


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Dire Avengers;

As originally painted...









Once I'd modified them... and Emma had repainted 


















I'd like to point out our camera skills are painfully weak, but we will be updating with better lit shots as well as newly painted models...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I think she achieved the effects she was going after quite well. Only thing that jumps out at me as unfinished is the red on the DA. Looks like it needs some shading. Maybe a wash of leviathan purple on the red to deepen the color and shade it.


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> I think she achieved the effects she was going after quite well. Only thing that jumps out at me as unfinished is the red on the DA. Looks like it needs some shading. Maybe a wash of leviathan purple on the red to deepen the color and shade it.


Thanks for the comments... that is the poor pic quality, it has been washed with chestnut ink but the effect is very subtle and difficult to see... I'll try and get a better colour on it.


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Just been told she's not happy with the red... D'oh! Levi Purple is the new range isn't it... wonder if watered down purple ink would work?


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

hasn't GW stopped selling ink?
the models look good like the wraithlords head a lot and agree with djinn but overall they look good


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Started work on the guardians last night (just after posting here), beginning with the heavy weapon platform...

This is mine not Emma's work atm... as said before I'm helping and in this case trialing an idea that will probably be used on my IG allies. 
I would imagine this has been done many times before but weirdly I've never seen an sort of guide or how2... honestly I have no idea if this would make the model an illegal model for tournament use, but I like the effect and so it's happening. 

Firstly purchase a 65mm circular base, then position the heavy weapon on the base (I used a branded product which will temporary adhere posters to walls... in the UK it's blutack, no idea what other countries would call it unless it's an international product...), and polycement 2 25mm slot bases in the position you want your crew, leave at least a 4mm gap between the crew positions.

Please note that 2 25mm bases are because there is 2 crew and neither is seated on the gun... I mention this because some IG models are sat on the gun and some are not.
Once the glue has bonded the 3 bases together, then carefully with a REALLY sharp craft knife score around the 25mm bases, repeat this until you can remove the 25mm bases from the monster sized base. 
This will leave you with this;










which can be positioned as;










HUMOUR!!!! Bwah hahahahahahaha!


not quite that funny... as the wife told me at the time.

Anyway... this is as far as I have presently, the next step is to get some black plastic card and Milliput, then fill around the 2 holes in the 65mm base with milliput sausages giving a close fit for the 25mm bases to drop in neatly and use the plastic card to mount the 65mm base onto meaning the gun crew don't drop through.
I will also be looking to mount a magnet in the gun crew base and a thin sheet of steel in the 65mm base.

Hope this inspires someone


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

kavyanshrike said:


> hasn't GW stopped selling ink?
> the models look good like the wraithlords head a lot and agree with djinn but overall they look good


Yes to the ink question, but the original paints GW used were Coat d'Arms and those are still produced and branded by Coat d'Arms 

Thanks for the positive feedback, I know Emma will be pleased... the Wraithlord was her first attempt and she has agonized over her painting not being up to par (regardless of my input :ireful2


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

Love the armour on the DAs!


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Leviathan purple is the old name for gw purple wash. 

Dark red (scab) 
Blood red + scab initial highlight 
Red highlight 
Wash purple
Very tips with blood red.

P3 makes great inks, but P3 us rumored to be made by Coat d'arms.


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

djinn24 said:


> Leviathan purple is the old name for gw purple wash.
> 
> Dark red (scab)
> Blood red + scab initial highlight
> ...


That wouldn't surpise me re. P3 being made by Cd'A, thanks for the quick guide... 

Back to the Heavy Weapons Platform;
Couldn't get black plastic card... ended up with Sheet Styrene from Hobbycraft... bah, I like using little hobby shops not big corporate monsters...
So on a side note, if anyone knows of any scale model/hobby shops that stock Plastic Card or Sheet Styrene for scenery building in the Manchester UK area please let me know...
Anyway...










I did get some plastic sheet... and I always have some milliput grey to hand.









_After trimming the semi cured milliput..._


















_Simple basing to begin... it will need trimming to fit the crew..._

The observant will notice the guardians are also "based" at this point, the old metal models tabs are pva'd with a little piece of wire or cocktail stick and sanded seperate to the base then 5 minutes later pressed into the slottabase neatly slicing the overhanging material.
A point to note is if using milliput to fill the gaps (advisable as the old metal grav platform is heavy and it counter balances the base somewhat)...
Turns out the holes as cut are a snug fit and the 25mm bases should not fall out whilst just moving the platform base.

Em started painting whilst I was doing and I had to snatch pics when I could...


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

what is milliput? the weapons look good and like the idea for the bases


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

Milliput is a cheap epoxy modelling clay... dirty cheap compared to GS


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

is it as good as gs?


----------



## Scalpel (Dec 26, 2012)

kavyanshrike said:


> is it as good as gs?


Not even close... however I hear they can be mixed and that the result is very very good, rumoured to share qualities from both... but I deem it rumour until I try it for myself, and I can't afford to waste my GS atm.

I use Greenstuff (or Kneadatite, _click the link for cheaper supplies of GS,_ to give it the correct name) to model details, milliput is good for overall shapes...









About the limit of detail milliput standard grey would accept at my hand 2 years ago... I have improved since but I couldn't put more in without using a GS layer. For scale, that is a bloodbowl yeti a bit smaller than an ogryn.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't think GS and miliput can be mixed, one is a clay, the other an epoxy. Miliput does have different types, some are much better for details but GS is some of the best stuff for detail work.


----------

